# Pothos goldmine.



## Rhino1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Had to share this. I started work in a plant nursery this year and I'm like the resident builder/ machine operator. Anyways, I was looking at a building that they wanted knocked down and rebuilt and came across this hidden away in the back corner- a whole heap of pothos.
Hmmm


I've wanted to try pothos in a few enclosures and see how it fairs but never see it for sale anywhere.
I asked the boss and he said I could take as many as I want, so I grabbed three lush, bushy pots -2 green and 1 variegated.
Awesome, I love free stuff and its even better when it's invert related free stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 3 | Love 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice score!
I love pothos. (Not for inverts per se, just as a plant) Super easy to grow, hardy, and the cuttings will root in water within two weeks. Used to have one in my old office but I could never bear to throw the cuttings away when I pruned it.....had nearly a dozen of them when I finally transferred. Hopefully whoever inherited my office took good care of them all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2020)

That's awesome!

I have a variety of pothos spread through almost every room of my house.  It is such an easy plant to care for, and I love their trailing leaves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2020)

This variegated pothos is one of my favorites out of the ones I own  So pretty!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rhino1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Leila said:


> View attachment 336155
> 
> This variegated pothos is one of my favorites out of the ones I own  So pretty!


Oh that is really nice @Leila, the one I got is mostly green with odd splashes of colour. Yours is much more pretty


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Oh that is really nice @Leila, the one I got is mostly green with odd splashes of colour. Yours is much more pretty


I just find random plants when browsing in stores, and I buy them. I am not a Plantae aficionado, but I love the calmness they lend to a room, thus I continue to include them in all of my spaces.  Pothos are my go-to. They are so forgiving and do well with my once a week watering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BepopCola (Mar 8, 2020)

Leila said:


> View attachment 336155
> 
> This variegated pothos is one of my favorites out of the ones I own  So pretty!


I think I have this same variant. I also randomly acquired it. 
Do the leaves shimmer a bit in the light?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 8, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> I think I have this same variant. I also randomly acquired it.
> Do the leaves shimmer a bit in the light?
> View attachment 336412


Ya know, I'm not quite sure. I keep both of my variegated pothos (as shown in that photo) in an upstairs bedroom that gets eastern (morning) light. But I often forget to open the blinds, as this particular plant does well without direct sun anyway (in my experience. I'm not a Plantae expert.)

So I have never noticed a shimmer on the leaves due to the above circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Mar 10, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> I think I have this same variant. I also randomly acquired it.
> Do the leaves shimmer a bit in the light?
> View attachment 336412


I just obtained one of these a few weeks ago (I believe this variety is _Scindapsus pictus/_"satin pothos"), split it up, and planted it in a few new vivs. It's already growing like crazy and looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 17, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Had to share this. I started work in a plant nursery this year and I'm like the resident builder/ machine operator. Anyways, I was looking at a building that they wanted knocked down and rebuilt and came across this hidden away in the back corner- a whole heap of pothos.
> Hmmm
> View attachment 336037
> 
> ...


You Australians with your stupidly beautiful "I can grow Pothos outside because it never gets cold here for any reason" weather.

That's a super cool find. I'm shocked you've never seen them for sale--they're everywhere here. My mom has two growing, and my math teacher used to have one that was eating his desk. I also worked at a research station of sorts where they basically let a pothos grow wild indoors--it was a 20'+ tall vine with huge leaves that was climbing an indoor painted wall. Crazy stuff. Keep us updated 

@Leila @BepopCola those look the same to me, and I've never seen that particular variety in person but I think it's the nicest I've seen. Real looker lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## The Odd Pet (Apr 1, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> I think I have this same variant. I also randomly acquired it.
> Do the leaves shimmer a bit in the light?
> View attachment 336412


looks like satin pothos


----------

